# cheap unlimited broadband



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 19, 2008)

hello friends can u plz seuggest me a cheap unlimited broadband connection.my max budget for that is 500/- only.look I need it just for surfing nothing more and in case of BSNL I have to purchase modem too which set me back by another 1200/- but I have to use net for nearly 8-10 months ..
Also  I got to know about the connect unlimited plan for 444/- only ..and are there another schemes as well..please give ur opinion..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 19, 2008)

If you have Airtel BB in your area... than go for it.
Airtel BB has some plan under Rs. 500/- with 64 kbps speed+ UL bandwidth+ rental free landline.


----------



## sidewinder (Nov 19, 2008)

BSNL DATAONE Baodband 256kbps unlimited plan is nor only 500 /-
go for it !!!

you dont need to buy a modem...just get it on rent ! plus in calcutta they are giving modem free of cost for new connection.so dont worry

and dont call airtel 64 kbps a broadband !


----------



## sonumittal (Nov 19, 2008)

+1............


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

Airtel is a total gross. Don't go for Airtel.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 19, 2008)

sidewinder said:


> BSNL DATAONE Baodband 256kbps unlimited plan is nor only 500 /-
> go for it !!!
> 
> you dont need to buy a modem...just get it on rent ! plus in calcutta they are giving modem free of cost for new connection.so dont worry
> ...



But he doesn't want to spend more than Rs. 500


----------



## sidewinder (Nov 19, 2008)

arre yaar...then no company is gonna work for him !!
Airtel..Reliance..you just name a company..all of them have pretty big installation charge + Modem cost + activation and plan charges accordingly !!!

There is no way he is going to have a broadband up and running in less than 500 rupees other than BSNL

Well if cable internet is present there then it might be an option for him. In my place local cablewala offer unlimited internet @144kbps @ rs 333/- month. But to get that he charges 1500 as CPE cost + rs 1000 installation !

the story is more or less same everywhere


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 19, 2008)

hello friends today I visited "connect" office and they are giving a plan of 444/- only +12% service tax for unlimited BB ...
and only one time charges of 562/- as activation charges.
thats it!!!
plus they are giving you modem and landline phone free of cost including 50 calls free and 2000mins connect to connect   and the speed will be @300kbps.
so anyone having such connection please suggest...
this plan is in Ludhiana(Punjab)


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 19, 2008)

^^ Connect has recently launched this plan and i have gone for it too  IT is yet to be installed at my place. 

Cant leave feedback but this thread will surely help you
*broadbandforum.in/broadband-india/37281-hfcl-connect-new-plans-very-cheap-unlimited-plans/


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 19, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Airtel is a total gross. Don't go for Airtel.



Think twice before you post junk like this. No offence, but IMO, Airtel is the best ISP in India when it comes to service/customer care. It has some awesome plans and schemes too. Though its a little costly, the price is justified. I am stuck with BSNL connection because there is no AirTel connection available here.


----------



## sidewinder (Nov 20, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Think twice before you post junk like this. No offence, but IMO, Airtel is the best ISP in India when it comes to service/customer care. It has some awesome plans and schemes too. Though its a little costly, the price is justified. I am stuck with BSNL connection because there is no AirTel connection available here.



no........ as far as service and customer care goes..Airtel indeed is the best in this country ! But its a bit costly..thats it.If you can bear the cost then its the way to go !


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 20, 2008)

so sukhdeep j tere ghare connection lag jaave tan dassi ke hisab hai connect da

And a friend of mine is using CONNECT connection of  666 plan and he's getting dwn speed of around 40KBps


----------



## smile (Nov 20, 2008)

Iam using youtelecom BB connection and it is 570 including the taxes for 96 kbps and its unlimited


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 20, 2008)

but is youtelecom available in punjab too? neway amount is more for such a low speed.
isn't it?

check out for CONNECT they are providing BB @444+12% tax for a speed of 300Kbps ~=30-40KBps downloading speed.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

^That seems good.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2008)

sidewinder said:


> arre yaar...then no company is gonna work for him !!
> Airtel..Reliance..you just name a company..all of them have pretty big installation charge + Modem cost + activation and plan charges accordingly !!!
> 
> There is no way he is going to have a broadband up and running in less than 500 rupees other than BSNL
> ...



One thing to consider here is the use of the internet. BSNL may give unlimited broadband, but their reliability is low. Its useful if you want to do browsing, download lots of small stuff like songs, software, etc, but for gaming you need to be looking at an ISP with a low ping.

I never used UL750, but I am happy with H500 because it lets me browse comfortably at day and download 4GB every night by using some tricks to bypass BSNL's throttling, though its useless on torrents and hence I avoid torrents unless they have 10 times the speed I can download at. BSNL pings suck, but they too improve by day to enable casual gaming.

comment: 1000 rupees as installation charges ? can't you just plug in the device and configure it yourself ?


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 21, 2008)

sidewinder said:


> no........ as far as service and customer care goes..Airtel indeed is the best in this country ! But its a bit costly..thats it.If you can bear the cost then its the way to go !



In airtel the IP cannot be changed until the modem is reset.  But in BSNL you can change the IP by using Automatic reconnecting software, which is best while downloading from rapidshare. No waiting times between downloads.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 21, 2008)

You thread title is utopian, at least as of now in India.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 21, 2008)

aditya1987 said:


> In airtel the IP cannot be changed until the modem is reset.  But in BSNL you can change the IP by using Automatic reconnecting software, which is best while downloading from rapidshare. No waiting times between downloads.



You can change IP by disconnectiong and connection again


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> You can change IP by disconnectiong and connection again



But in airtel you cannot disconnect unless you reset the modem. Am I right?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 21, 2008)

aditya1987 said:


> But in airtel you cannot disconnect unless you reset the modem. Am I right?



You can, you have to make a Dialup connection with your USer ID and password.

Go to 192.168.1.1
Login : admin
Password: password

Click WAN and Edit > and set it to Bridging from PPP over Ethernet (PPPoE)


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 21, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> You can, you have to make a Dialup connection with your USer ID and password.
> 
> Go to 192.168.1.1
> Login : admin
> ...



Thanks for the info


----------



## fabler (Nov 21, 2008)

Airtel is best.. I've 888 plan. Getting 32-35 Kbps download @ day and 70-75 Kbps download @ night...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 21, 2008)

aditya1987 said:


> Thanks for the info



My Pleasure


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> You can change IP by disconnectiong and connection again



You cant if you have a static connection .


----------



## sidewinder (Nov 21, 2008)

fabler said:


> Airtel is best.. I've 888 plan. Getting 32-35 Kbps download @ day and 70-75 Kbps download @ night...



but the problem is...i can download same amount of data in 3 hours with my bsnl what will take 24 hours with your connection and that too at less price ! I download around 4GB data every night with auto router reconnect configured !

Well here we need to give the usage pattern a look !
If somebody need raw download speed...downloads a  lot of data everyday..then BSNL Home500c is the way to go (Day limit 1.5gb , night unlimited . phone rental free + 175 free calls ). But if somebody doesnt need that raw speed  but want a all day on connection for lan gaming or voice chat or comfortable browsing then either go for 500UL or some other connection.


----------



## fabler (Nov 21, 2008)

sidewinder said:


> but the problem is...i can download same amount of data in 3 hours with my bsnl what will take 24 hours with your connection and that too at less price ! I download around 4GB data every night with auto router reconnect configured !
> 
> Well here we need to give the usage pattern a look !
> If somebody need raw download speed...downloads a  lot of data everyday..then BSNL Home500c is the way to go (Day limit 1.5gb , night unlimited . phone rental free + 175 free calls ). But if somebody doesnt need that raw speed  but want a all day on connection for lan gaming or voice chat or comfortable browsing then either go for 500UL or some other connection.



Right buddy...But I want unlimited download for all day and night. Does 500UL give me 2 Mbps @ day and night?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

sidewinder said:


> but the problem is...i can download same amount of data in 3 hours with my bsnl what will take 24 hours with your connection and that too at less price ! I download around 4GB data every night with auto router reconnect configured !
> 
> Well here we need to give the usage pattern a look !
> If somebody need raw download speed...downloads a  lot of data everyday..then BSNL Home500c is the way to go (Day limit 1.5gb , night unlimited . phone rental free + 175 free calls ). But if somebody doesnt need that raw speed  but want a all day on connection for lan gaming or voice chat or comfortable browsing then either go for 500UL or some other connection.



H500C sucks. I had the normal H500 and it used to gimme 2.5gb day limit and Night UL . Dunno about the other stuff coz I am on 111/- plan for my landline (its a Gujarat exclusive plan where you have to pay 111 PM and then you can make as many calls as you want free of charge.). But the 2.5gb of limit was a bottleneck for me so I moved to H1000 with 5gb limit and Night UL but that wasnt sufficient too! Now I am on H750UL but its speed sucks so I am thinking to either move H1350UL or H1800.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 21, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> H500C sucks. I had the normal H500 and it used to gimme 2.5gb day limit and Night UL . Dunno about the other stuff coz I am on 111/- plan for my landline (its a Gujarat exclusive plan where you have to pay 111 PM and then you can make as many calls as you want free of charge.). But the 2.5gb of limit was a bottleneck for me so I moved to H1000 with 5gb limit and Night UL but that wasnt sufficient too! Now I am on H750UL but its speed sucks so I am thinking to either move H1350UL or H1800.



You guys are really lucky. First, rajasthan has this 150rs plan for mobiles with unlimited calls. Now, BSNL has this gujrat plan for 111rs for landlines with unlimited calls.

WHY DOESN'T BANGALORE HAVE SOMETHING LIKE THAT ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You guys are really lucky. First, rajasthan has this 150rs plan for mobiles with unlimited calls. Now, BSNL has this gujrat plan for 111rs for landlines with unlimited calls.
> 
> WHY DOESN'T BANGALORE HAVE SOMETHING LIKE THAT ?



We have it since one and a half year now .


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 21, 2008)

wow!! getting a whole new info dudes..hope to keep d gud info flowin..
but as far as i knw "CONNECT" is giving  BB connection at a low price which is m,uch suitable if you'r not dwnloading  stuffs in GBs ..and thats what  guys like me want..so if anyone using it please post his experience because am goin for CONNECT..
also if u dnt need a phone then  all u need to  pay is ~350/- as activation n later monthly rents thats all


----------



## sidewinder (Nov 21, 2008)

well we dont have rs 111 plan to make unlimited calls here in kolkata but we do have a plan to make unlimited bsnl mobile calls including stds for rs 250/-
also we have prepaid dosti connection.in that you can make lifetime free calls to a particular number for lifetime ... we call it mohabbat connection ..hehe..its a very popular plan amongst couples or wannabe couples ... []


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 21, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> You cant if you have a static connection .



That is obvious isnt it 



sharma_atul85 said:


> so sukhdeep j tere ghare connection lag jaave tan dassi ke hisab hai connect da
> 
> And a friend of mine is using CONNECT connection of  666 plan and he's getting dwn speed of around 40KBps



Just got it installed today. Here are the results at the moment
*www.speedtest.net/result/359809956.png


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Think twice before you post junk like this. No offence, but IMO, Airtel is the best ISP in India when it comes to service/customer care. It has some awesome plans and schemes too. Though its a little costly, the price is justified. I am stuck with BSNL connection because there is no AirTel connection available here.



AIRTEL IS THE BEST

One question, related so didn't want to create a new thread.

I have AIRTEL 512KBPS Rs.999 pm plan

I do not know the download/upload limit. Cudn't get it on their site too. Please cud u help.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 21, 2008)

^^Must Be unlimited free use one.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

Cud u try and confirm, cuz if it ain't, I'll be in BIG trouble


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 22, 2008)

so sukhdeep whats ur rental 444 or 666?
plz reply soon


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 22, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Cud u try and confirm, cuz if it ain't, I'll be in BIG trouble



Airtel's site shows 999 plan as 384 kbps ul !


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

Cud u give the link, where all the plans r posted?


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 22, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Cud u give the link, where all the plans r posted?



*www.airtel.in/wps/wcm/connect/airtel.in/Airtel.In/Home/ForYou/Broadband+Internet/Tariffs/


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey guys AirTel has this awesome plan :- *www.airtel.in/applications/xm/ForYou_Tarrifs_Broadband.jsp?ID=583&CIRCLE=10  ... can anyone tell me if it has Night UL. Coz 4mbps shock for 1299/- with 4GB limit and Night UL is a dream come true in India. If it has Night UL, I am going for it as AirTel is now available here ... hooray!


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

There must be some hidden cost. because nothing can be much cheaper then bSnl.
bsnl is providing a UL plan at about 1350 + higher speed then their normal ones. check them before.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^^I have used BSNL H500, H1000 and currently using H750UL. UL sux. Dad went today and filled the app. Got my plan changed to H1000 again !!. The H1000 plan will be on from 1st .


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 22, 2008)

sharma_atul85 said:


> so sukhdeep whats ur rental 444 or 666?
> plz reply soon


444


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

I've jus come to noe, those plans on their site r outdated..

Saw the plansheet

they have a 2MBPS 8GB dw/up plan for Rs.1299. I've applied for that.


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> I've jus come to noe, those plans on their site r outdated..
> 
> Saw the plansheet
> 
> they have a 2MBPS 8GB dw/up plan for Rs.1299. I've applied for that.



comp@addict are you a online gamer if not then what will you do with your 8gb .


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

^^YouTube videos... audio streaming... heavy surfing... legal downloads.... file hosting.. many things!


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 23, 2008)

legal

hmm

(COUGHS)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

Dont buy BSNL ! Personal experience. Stable for a week then problems for 2 weeks and again stable for a week and keeps going on.


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

10 rs ki DVD ke liye 1300, kuch jyada hi mehnga hai.
it depends upon how you use your net. For legal downloading


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> 10 rs ki DVD ke liye 1300, kuch jyada hi mehnga hai.
> it depends upon how you use your net. For legal downloading



Did I mention, game demos, patches, free software, Linux distros, etc...

Almost all big distros today are 700MB and the DVD installers are 4GB or more.


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 24, 2008)

last evening I used airtel datacard borrowed from my friend..
It cost him around 3000/- and a monthly rental of 300/-for UL..and connection speed of 236Kbps...I dnt think its fare at this price so better go for CONNECT .isn't it..


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 24, 2008)

^^Unlimited use for just Rs.300 pm? It's great. In Delhi, it costs Rs. 999pm


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 24, 2008)

absolutely dear  here in ludhiana(punjab) bsnl also provide the same service at 250/-per month for UL...all u need to do is to purchase a datacard worth 2800/- and a speed of 256kbps....


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 26, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Did I mention, game demos, patches, free software, Linux distros, etc...
> 
> Almost all big distros today are 700MB and the DVD installers are 4GB or more.



demos?


----------

